# Company of Heroes - suche Mod für Bevölkerungslimit



## XIII13 (15. Oktober 2007)

*Company of Heroes - suche Mod für Bevölkerungslimit*

Hallo,
ich suche schon seit einiger Zeit nach einem Mod, mit dem man das Bevölkerungslimit von CoH erhöhen kann, aber bis jetzt habe ich nur Mods gefunden, die sonst noch Einheiten und Features hinzufügen und so etwas will ich eigentlich nicht.
Hat jemand hier so einen Mod?


Schonmal Danke!


----------



## passi13 (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Company of Heroes - suche Mod für Bevölkerungslimit*

Schau dir mal das Advanced Population Mod an vielleicht entspricht das deinen Vorstellungen. Nen Link hab ich grad leider selber nicht zur Hand.


----------



## fiumpf (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Company of Heroes - suche Mod für Bevölkerungslimit*



			
				passi13 am 16.10.2007 11:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Advanced Population Mod



Macht der Mod net noch mehr als das Einheitenlimit hochsetzen? Irgendwas war dran was mich gestört hat.

Weiß jemand was womit man nur das Einheitenlimit hochsetzt?


----------



## XIII13 (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Company of Heroes - suche Mod für Bevölkerungslimit*



			
				passi13 am 16.10.2007 11:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Schau dir mal das Advanced Population Mod an vielleicht entspricht das deinen Vorstellungen. Nen Link hab ich grad leider selber nicht zur Hand.


Danke, aber mit so etwas habe ich auch das gleiche Poblem wie fiumpf.

_- Bevölkerungslimit; Anfangsstand: 200 - Maximalstand: 1000
- Zoom Out maximiert
- Truppstärken verändert
- MG Trupps (Alliierte/Achsenmächte) bestehen nur noch aus 2 Mann
- Pioniere können auf 5 Mann aufgestockt werden
- Truppstärken wurden teilweise auf 10 bzw. 12 Mann erhöht
- Kosten angepasst
- Alle Gebäude können nun vor der Baubestätigung ausgerichtet werden
- Preise aller Fahrzeuge und mobilen Geschütze stark erhöht (verdoppelt)
- Gefallene & Gliedmaßen bleiben liegen und verschwinden nicht einfach_

Das Bevölkerungslimit geht zwar noch, auch wenn es groß ist, aber  die abderen Veränderungen gefallen mir nicht. Allein schon verdoppelte Fahrzeugpreise. Dadurch werden Fahrzeuge ja praktisch nutzlos, und bei einem Population-Mod, der meinen PC sowieso mehr beanspruchen wir, bringt es irgendwie nichts, wenn Leichen liegenbleiben.


----------



## Puppys (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Company of Heroes - suche Mod für Bevölkerungslimit*



			
				XIII13 am 15.10.2007 18:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> ich suche schon seit einiger Zeit nach einem Mod, mit dem man das Bevölkerungslimit von CoH erhöhen kann, aber bis jetzt habe ich nur Mods gefunden, die sonst noch Einheiten und Features hinzufügen und so etwas will ich eigentlich nicht.
> Hat jemand hier so einen Mod?
> 
> ...





Vielleicht wirst Du ja hier fündig!
http://forum.hq-coh.com/  oder hier http://www.aowmaps.net/


----------



## XIII13 (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Company of Heroes - suche Mod für Bevölkerungslimit*



			
				Puppys am 18.10.2007 19:47 schrieb:
			
		

> XIII13 am 15.10.2007 18:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay, danke. Ich hab mir für das Limit jetzt mal einen Cheat-Mod gezogen.
Zwar nicht das beste, aber bis ich was besseres finde schon ganz gut.


----------

